# Package netscape.javascript



## MSeeger (10. Mrz 2005)

*Servus*

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe Javaklassen vorliegen, die ich gerne kompilieren möchte. Jedoch bekomme ich beim Kompilieren folgenden Fehler:
_package netscape.javascript does not exist_
Das Package dient wohl dazu, dass auch die Browser der Firma Netscape über Applets auf JavaScript Elemente zugreifen können (oder so ähnlich).
Namentlich handelt es sich dabei wohl um ein Archiv namens "Java40.jar", dass ich leider noch nirgends im Netz gefunden habe. Muss ich da wirklich erst ein Browserprodukt der Firma Netscape installieren und dann dieses Archiv herausziehen und in den Classpath eintragen??
Oder bin ich vielleicht auf dem totalen Holzweg was diese Meldung anbelangt?

Dankbar für jede Hilfe,

MSeeger.


----------



## Sky (11. Mrz 2005)

Du musst auf jeden Fall mal das Archiv besitzen und in den Classpath aufnehmen. Ich denke aber nicht, dass Du dafür ein Browserprodukt der Firma Netscape installieren mußt.


----------



## phillli (11. Mrz 2005)

Mit welcher JDK-Version arbeitest du denn? :?:

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es in der JDK 1.3 noch nicht drin ist, ab 1.4.2 aber schon.

Dient übrigens u.a. dazu, auf JavaScript zuzugreifen. Sehr nützlich, aber halt noch nicht so lange in Java implementiert.


----------



## Spacerat (12. Mrz 2005)

@philli: Ich fürchte, das ist so nicht ganz richtig. In meiner 1.5.0_01 ist es jedenfalls nicht vorhanden.

Hier ist ein Link, wo man es sich herunterladen kann

cu


----------



## MSeeger (12. Mrz 2005)

Danke, 
der Download war das, was ich gesucht habe. 
Wo muss dieses *.jar denn nun hin? Muss das nicht auch im Java classpath bekannt gemacht werden??

MSeeger.


----------



## Spacerat (4. Apr 2005)

Wenn man das Archiv für die gesamte VM benutzen möchte (ist eigentlich nicht notwendig) kann man es nach %JRE%/lib/ext kopieren. Ich selbst habe es nach %JDK%/lib verschoben und binde es nur als externes Jar-File in die Entwicklungsumgebung (Eclipse) ein.

Entscheidet man sich für das erste, wird das Paket erst sichtbar, wenn man alle laufenden JVMs beendet hat. Das erreicht man am besten mit einem Neustart des Systems.

cu Spacerat


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2005)

Das Paket befindet sich in der plugin.jar .  Eclipse lädt diese standardmäßig nicht, JBuilder beispielsweise aber schon.

Vorhanden ist es bei mir sowohl im JRE 1.4.2, als auch im 1.5.0


----------



## MSeeger (3. Mai 2005)

Ja, 
da bin ich mal wieder...

Also ich habe mir das *.jar Archiv gezogen und es in den Ordner [JRE] /lib/ext verschoben. Habe dann alles neu gestartet und wollte kompilieren:
Selber Fehler!

Wie kann ich denn testen, ob es wirklich am richtigen Ort liegt??


Gruß,
MSeeger.


----------



## AlArenal (3. Mai 2005)

Wieso gezogen? Das Ding ist im JRE mit dabei....


----------



## MSeeger (3. Mai 2005)

Nein, is net mit dabei (siehe die anderen Beiträge).

Nun hab ich's ja, aber wird net gefunden... hab auch noch nie Packages nachinstalliert.
Kann jmd. helfen?


Gruß,
MSeeger


----------



## hirion (13. Mai 2006)

hallo!

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den lizenzbestimmungen für dieses paket aus?

mfg chris


----------



## kl33N3R (19. Apr 2007)

Hallo, 
da ich heute auf das gleiche Problem gestossen bin, 2 oder 3 Jahre nachdem der Herr MSeeger das Problem hatte, folgende Info für die Nachwelt:
Die Klasse ist NICHT im JRE. Nicht mal im JRE1.6.0.
Entweder den oben liegenden Link zum ziehen benutzen, oder nachsehen im Systemverzeichnis: bei mir 
C:\Windows\Java\Packages\71N9JVT3.ZIP.
Für Eclipse User: Projekt öffnen und über Menü Project->Punkt Properties-> im Fenster den Punkt "Java Build Path" anwählen, Add External Jars anklicken und dieses oder das gesaugte Paket angeben. Dann gehts.
Gruss.

Und für die Leute, die wie hier zu sehen war, keine Ahnung haben: Schreibt NICHTS!!!!!! Ist ja schlimm.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Apr 2007)

kl33N3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da ich heute auf das gleiche Problem gestossen bin, 2 oder 3 Jahre nachdem der Herr MSeeger das Problem hatte, folgende Info für die Nachwelt:
> Die Klasse ist NICHT im JRE. Nicht mal im JRE1.6.0.



Das Paket (nicht Klasse) ist sowohl in 1.4.2 als auch 1.5, als auch 1.6 dabei und liegt in plugin.jar im Lib-Ordner des JRE. Dieses JAR wird u.a. von Eclipse standardmäßig nicht geladen und muss von Hand dem Classpath des Projekts hinzugefügt werden. Für die Ausführung (außerhalb Eclipse) ist dies nicht notwendig. Das Warum und Weshalb müsst ihr die Eclipse-Entwickler fragen.



> Und für die Leute, die wie hier zu sehen war, keine Ahnung haben: Schreibt NICHTS!!!!!! Ist ja schlimm.



Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass dies dein letzter Post gewesen ist.


----------

